# Pre-made transfers advise



## David6ft6 (Apr 17, 2010)

I have a shop in a shopping community that has several festivals a year. We screen print, dye sublimate and use cad cut material. I would like to have per-made heat transfers for the different festivals to make the shirts easier and cheaper. For example, we have a crawfish festival coming up and I would like to have a bunch of transfer with a crawfish theme. I've seen people setup to sell the shirts at the festivals but where do they buy the transfers? Do they have someone designing them for them or do they have a supplier. 

Any advise would be great
Thanks,
David


----------



## inkdrips (Aug 16, 2010)

Check out places like transfer express. They have a ton of designs or you can have your designs printed up by them. There are many businesses that do strictly transfers. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## David6ft6 (Apr 17, 2010)

I don't have any designs for a crawfish theme. I'm looking at either buying pre-made designs or buy the designs from someone to get the transfer made.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Anyone of the suppliers listed in the sticky at the top of this section can print them for you.....as far as a design, you will have to hire an artist to do something for you.....


----------

